# Anavar vs. Dbol Cycle



## Damian227 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've some experience running Prohormones successfully, but the fact Anavar and Dbol don't appear to be anymore dangerous, more researched etc, has me leaning towards using them instead over the next 4-8 weeks.

I'm aware Anavar is more for cutting and Dbol is more a bulkers oral, but the price difference seems to be very drastic. I see Anavar cycle costing me £100, to the £25/50 that Dbol will cost (depending on cycle length). Is Anavar truly worth this price? I mean my goals ARE to lose bodyfat while making gains, but surely Dbol would work to a degree if stacked with Novla? (still cheaper than var)

Lastly, how long will the strength boosting, energy high effects last AFTER my last dose? I ask because I have an amateur fight coming up, but will be flying abroad a week before, for a few days (obviously won't be able to take my steroid with me/customs). Meaning I'll have to time my cycle end for when I go on holiday a week before the fight. So don't really want to lose any benefits and be feeling crappy come fight time?

I'm trying to be cost effective and another Epistane cycle (while worked fantastically over six week) was very pricey and murdered my joints, particularly my dodgy shoulder.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

I have done many courses with Var - a strength and cutting compound more than anything else - it will give small size gains - harden the muscle you have - and give great strength increases - one of the safest compounds to take and works well hence the price (it has always been expensive) - Dbol is a bulking drug generally if diet is not absolutely spot on you will hold a lot of water - and bloat up - you will increase in strength and muscle size - but more flat/bloated appearance.

if your in the fight game then if strength without large weight increase VAR that's what I would take- strength increases can remain some weeks / months after as var is highly rated for keeping gains.


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

A lot of times when people buy var, they get winny. Something to think about.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FlyingTriangle said:


> I've some experience running Prohormones successfully, but the fact Anavar and Dbol don't appear to be anymore dangerous, more researched etc, has me leaning towards using them instead over the next 4-8 weeks.
> 
> I'm aware Anavar is more for cutting and Dbol is more a bulkers oral, but the price difference seems to be very drastic. I see Anavar cycle costing me £100, to the £25/50 that Dbol will cost (depending on cycle length). Is Anavar truly worth this price? I mean my goals ARE to lose bodyfat while making gains, but surely Dbol would work to a degree if stacked with Novla? (still cheaper than var)
> 
> ...


Hi mate, the reason Anavar is a lot cheaper than dianabol is because the Raws are a lot more expensive, to combat this a lot of ug labs cut their tabs with winny to save on cost (Not all labs do this).

Dianabol has a half life of around 2 1/2 hours so its going to be fully out of your system before you fly back home by this time your going to be down in water weight and obviously strength, provided your diet is on point and your training good you can expect to keep arounf 60% of your gains based on personal experiance, hopwever with that being said if you are wanting a purely performance increase i would recommend testosterone enanthate 500mg a week, by the time you take your last injection you will still have it in your body for the following 14 days.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Damian227 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm honestly hesitant to inject as I'm a big girl with needles and so much can go wrong. If a doctor did it, fine, but myself?... Ah not so keen.

As for Dbol and Var. Would 4 weeks of Dbol, followed by 4 weeks of var be any good? Or Would it be better to do 6-8 on just one? I was thinking 40mg a day regardless of the cycle, split 20/10/10, 20 being the pre-workout, unless 10 x4 spread would be better. (I'm a midget, I fail to see how I'd need 50mg+ which a bodybuilding friend of mine did and he's 230lbs). Lastly would Novla/DAA be fine for PCT?

Cheers


----------

